# Skyrim: Besser als jede Grafik-Mod - Geniale Cosplay-Fotos mit sexy Dovakhiin - jetzt reinschauen!



## icon1zed (1. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Skyrim: Besser als jede Grafik-Mod - Geniale Cosplay-Fotos mit sexy Dovakhiin - jetzt reinschauen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Skyrim: Besser als jede Grafik-Mod - Geniale Cosplay-Fotos mit sexy Dovakhiin - jetzt reinschauen!


----------



## DrProof (1. Juni 2012)

warum trägt sie nicht nur den Helm???


----------



## BlueDragon92 (1. Juni 2012)

gott is die sexy


----------



## ChristianKnacki (1. Juni 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> warum trägt sie nicht nur den Helm???



weil es dann hier, mit aller Warscheinlichkeit, nicht oder nur zensiert gezeigt werden dürfte... oder du musst dich dann mit deinem neuen E-Perso authentifizieren


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (1. Juni 2012)

Hm .... ich könnte ja auch mal meinen Zweihänder von der Wand nehmen und in den Wald laufen .... aber das will keiner sehen 

Jedem das seine, und darum behalte ich mal meine Meinung zu Crossplayern und japanischem Mangastyle in Skyrim für mich.
(Wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil)


----------



## TTopsecret (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe nur das es mal ein Spiel/Skyrim mit dieser Grafik geben wird! Das wäre sowas von genial


----------



## SethWinterstein (1. Juni 2012)

Nur weil eine Frau offenbar zockt und ein Kostüm trägt wird es gleich mit sexy betitelt? Das Mädel ist kein nuttiges Messebabe, wieso sie also genau so betitelt? Das ist einfach eine Abwertung echt toller Arbeit.


----------



## VideoGameFan (1. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Nur weil eine Frau offenbar zockt und ein Kostüm trägt wird es gleich mit sexy betitelt? Das Mädel ist kein nuttiges Messebabe, wieso sie also genau so betitelt? Das ist einfach eine Abwertung echt toller Arbeit.



Wusste garnicht das man Frauen mittlerweile schon nicht mehr "sexy" nennen darf 
Wann ist das Wort "sexy" eigendlich abwerten geworden ?
Hab ich was verpasst ?
Meine Freundinnen und alle Partnerinnen die ich bis jetzt so gehabt habe, sehen das eigentlich als Kompliment an wenn ich sie "sexy" nenne.
Und wenn mich eine "sexy" nennt seh ich das auch als Kompliment an.
Sorry aber das Mädel ist nun einfach mal sexy, unabhängig davon was sie trägt oder ob sie zockt 


Geile Fot....!!! Das ist abwertent, aber SEXY ?????? Ich bitte dich.
Man kann es echt übertreiben mit der Gleichberechtigung.


Ach ja noch was.
Die Mädchen die als Messebabes unterwegs sind als nuttig zu bezeichnen, ist meiner Meinung nach etwas abwertiger als "sexy"
Findest du nicht ??


----------



## SethWinterstein (1. Juni 2012)

Was hat denn das bitte mit Gleichberechtigung zutun? Es geht darum, dass eine Frau sich ein Kostüm schneidert, dass alles andere als freizügig ist und das beste was einem dabei einfällt ist "sexy", was die Arbeit schlicht sexualisiert und damit auch abwertet. Natürlich kann sexy ein Kompliment sein, das habe ich doch gar nicht abgestritten aber wenn ich inflationär alles in Vebrindung zum weiblichen Geschlecht mit sexy betitel, dann ist das schlicht nur noch oberflächlich.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

SethWinterstein schrieb:


> Was hat denn das bitte mit Gleichberechtigung zutun? Es geht darum, dass eine Frau sich ein Kostüm schneidert, dass alles andere als freizügig ist und das beste was einem dabei einfällt ist "sexy", was die Arbeit schlicht sexualisiert und damit auch abwertet.


 Das ist doch Unsinn ^^ Das Kostüm wirkt nun mal AUCH sexy, weil es durchaus die weiblichen Formen betont, obwohl es nicht freizügig ist - warum soll man es also nicht auch so nennen? 

Wenn das jetzt ein Mann mit einem tollen Kostüm wäre und man "... mit muskelbetonendem Kostüm..." schreiben würde: wäre das dann für Dich auch eine Sexualisierung und Abwertung der Arbeit, die derjenige ins Kostüm steckte? ^^ Schließlich ist bei einem Mann für viele ein Muskelpaket auch "sexy" ...

Oder wäre Dir schon geholfen, wenn in der Überschrift ".. mit einem gelungenen und gleichzeitig sexy Dovakhiin..." stehen würde?


----------



## Seelendiebstahl (1. Juni 2012)

Ich als Frau sags jezt ebenso frei heraus: Die Lady sieht toll aus und einfach definiert würd ich sie samt Outfit auch als sexy bezeichnen  und den begriff sexy find ich weder abwertend noch extrem sexualisierend...(auch wenn in sexy das Wort Sex steckt) Wenn ein Kerl so ein Kostüm anhaben würd und fesch aussieht würd ich ihn auch als sexy betiteln ^^


----------



## DasFell (1. Juni 2012)

Das hier finde ich viel besser: Facebook
Sie zeigt da wie sie ihr Skyrim Kostüm (vor allem Helm und Schwert) gemacht hat, und hat gute Fotos gemacht... und ist noch sexy dazu  Sie hat es leider nur in Facebook veröffentlicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Juni 2012)

Das ist auch sehr gut gelungen und erst recht auch (gewollt) sexy, und für mich persönlich ist sie auch viel eher mein Typ als die Blondine    Aber das Schwert ist was groß für sie, bzw. vlt. isses noch neu, und die Armmuskeln müssen erst noch entstehen 

Die kommt aber nicht zufällig aus Köln oder Umgebung? In einem Rock/Metal-Club, wo wir ab und an sind, ist ein Mädel, die ihr sehr ähnlich sieht...  ^^


----------



## DasFell (1. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung, kenne sie nicht persönlich... laut Facebook studiert sie in Aachen. War aber zumindestens auf der Role Play Convention in Köln mit diesem Outfit.
Das finde ich auch sehr stimmig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwengie (1. Juni 2012)

... aber wieso tragen diese Models denn Haare???
in Skyrim hat mein Charakter immer eine Glatze, wenn ein Helm aufgezogen wurde...


----------



## baiR (2. Juni 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ... aber wieso tragen diese Models denn Haare???
> in Skyrim hat mein Charakter immer eine Glatze, wenn ein Helm aufgezogen wurde...


 




Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch Unsinn ^^ Das Kostüm wirkt nun mal AUCH sexy, weil es durchaus die weiblichen Formen betont, obwohl es nicht freizügig ist - warum soll man es also nicht auch so nennen?
> 
> Wenn das jetzt ein Mann mit einem tollen Kostüm wäre und man "... mit muskelbetonendem Kostüm..." schreiben würde: wäre das dann für Dich auch eine Sexualisierung und Abwertung der Arbeit, die derjenige ins Kostüm steckte? ^^ Schließlich ist bei einem Mann für viele ein Muskelpaket auch "sexy" ...
> 
> Oder wäre Dir schon geholfen, wenn in der Überschrift ".. mit einem gelungenen und gleichzeitig sexy Dovakhiin..." stehen würde?


 
Außerdem muss das Kostüm auch gelungen sein wenn es so gut ist, dass es sexy wirkt. Ein Kartoffelsack sieht zum Beispiel weniger sexy aus.

Zum Thema Sexismus:
Es hat nichts mit Sexismus zutun wenn ein Mann primär das Mädel im Auge hat sondern eher damit, dass heterosexuelle Männer halt so sind wie sie sind. Es gibt halt nichts schöneres auf der Welt als eine schöne Frau und deshalb können heterosexuelle Männer halt nichts anderes als sie zu bewundern.

PS: Mich hat das Kostüm eigentlich weniger interessiert obwohl es sehr gelungen ist. Die Cosplayerinn ist verdammt heiß!


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juni 2012)

baiR schrieb:


> PS: Mich hat das Kostüm eigentlich weniger interessiert obwohl es sehr gelungen ist. Die Cosplayerinn ist verdammt heiß!


ich fand bei der Blondine eher das Kostüm das entscheidende, und bei der eher rothaarigen hab ich zuerst auf "sie" geschaut und erst dann das Kostüm bewundert   so unterschiedlich sind halt die Geschmäcker. Bei einem Kerl als "Objekt" finden sicher auch manche Mädels die Rüstung sehr gelungen, und andere bemerken die Rüstung gar nicht, sondern finden die muskulösen Arme "Hammer!"


----------



## mab72 (3. Juni 2012)

Welche rothaarige?

na egal...wird zeit das die spiele so aussehen...oder zumindest so ähnlich!


----------



## KylRoy (3. Juni 2012)

ich habe gerade die grafik bewundert, bis ich es dann bemkert habe... LOL!


----------

